# Travel Destinations > Europe >  Trip to Europe - looking for opinions

## lifeonlake

the only things written in stone are; flying into Rome, have 16 days, flying out of London.Tentatively planning to go to Florence, Cinque terra, Venice and Paris.  also interested in seeing Nice, Versailles and CannesMainly interested in food, architecture and scenery.What is the best way to travel between the destinations above?Fly or train within italy?  fly or train into France?  if I go to south France, does that mean I should skip Venice?  Where can I find cheap transportation?  How to travel in and out of Cinque Terra?

----------


## GFI

Definitely, Rome and Florence are top tourist destinations in Italy, but I think Venice is really awesome which could be termed as one of the best spot in the world. I really love to see this romantic city because most of the city covered with water and giving a romantic view.

----------


## mikehussy

If you've never been to Rome, go there. It has more of everything than all the others and is one of the great cities of the world.








flights to Kuala Lumpur from Manchester

----------


## adrina34smit

Yes i agree with you Rome are most visited destination in Italy but I think Ireland is also awesome which could be termed as one of the best tourist spot in Europe. I really like to see this romantic city because there has so beaches that provides a romantic view.

----------


## igeorge

My recommendation is Zurich and Geneva which are  the most beautiful destinations in Europe for vacations with friends and family.

----------


## SN2015

I have seen the prices of Contiki and heard the stories of the people who traveled with them. western railway time table
The price they charge is about the same as you would pay for yourself staying in the same kind of accommodation. On top of that will come your pocket money if you travel with them, for part of your meals and all of your drinking,. the catch is that going with a group, you are likely to spend a lot on drinking. 
And they overcrowd the schedule, so you will be in all places on their list, but you will not remember much of them, all blurring together. 
If you do your own thing, you could safe money because you can travel the cheaper parts of Europe, or you could safe by not spending the same amount on drinking or on sightseeing. 


Traveling with two people, using double rooms in hostels, doing most of your own cooking from supermarket food, you should be able to travel for about €75 each per day, about $100 each per day, including a moderate amount for sight seeing and drinking. This does include travel by train but not the flight to Europe.
more: http://mumbailocaltraintimetable.net

----------


## davidsmith36

You will be driving the whole time and if you do get any time at all in these cities it will ver minimal, including time to find your hotel and then to move on to the next place.

----------

